# برنامه نویسی سطح پایین > برنامه نویسی اسمبلی خانواده x86 > خبر: برنامه های مقیم در حافظه

## Ninja4Virus

یک نمونه از برنامه های مقیم در حافظه
نمایش ساعت

----------


## p_tprkaman

salam 
لطفا در مورد مقیم کردن برنامه های اسمبلی توضیح بدید من شدیدا نیاز دارم
اگه امکان داره به ادرس ایمیلم ارسال کنید ممنونم

----------


## p_tprkaman

سلام  
من یه برنامه میخوام به این شرح:
یک جمله رو از سمت چپ صفه نمایش وارد کنه وبه حرکت در بیاره و بعد از خروج از سمت راست دوباره از سمت چپ وارد بشه وهمین طور ادامه پیدا کنه تا زمان زدن کلیدf12در ضمن به صورت مقیم در حافظه باشه
لطفا کمک کنید
مرسی

----------


## ansar66

برنامه نمایش ساعت مقیم در حافظه و نمایش در بالای صفحه سمت چپ و منوی کاربر

----------


## sepide1365

<P>من يك برنامه مقيم درحافظه مي خوام كه با بوت كردن سيستم بتوانداجراشود مرسي&nbsp;</P>

----------


## kaveh5182

مرسی از راهنمایی

----------


## zzzbehnaz

سلام من می خوام با برنامه های مقیم در حافظه در زبان اسمبلی بیشتر آشنا بشم کمکم کنید

----------


## zzzbehnaz

سلام من می خوام با برنامه های مقیم در حافظه در زبان اسمبلی بیشتر آشنا بشم کمکم کنید 
می تونید به آدرس www.b.kazemi23@yahoo.com هم بفرستید با تشکر

----------


## tdkhakpur

> سلام من می خوام با برنامه های مقیم در حافظه در زبان اسمبلی بیشتر آشنا بشم کمکم کنید


 با دو سه خط توضيح شما نميتوانيد آنطور كه بايد به اين كار مسلط بشيد بهترين راه استفاده از كتاب و راهنماي برنامه نويسي مقيم در حافظه استفاده كنيد.
ولي در حالت كلي شما يك برنامه com را در نظر بگيريد كه يك proc‌داخلش هست اولين قدم براي مقيم سازي آن در حافظه استفاده از وقفه 27h و دادن آدرس proc به dx  براي ماندن proc‌در حافظه مي باشد.
و بعد نوبت به استفاده از وقفه يا دستگيره اي كه بتواند اين proc مقيم شده را فعال كند براي اين كار شما بايد آدرس وقفه يا همان دستگيره را با آدرس proc‌ خودتان تعويض كنيد.
 ممكن هست برنامه مقيم شده قبلي هم موجود باشد كه از اين دسگيره يا وقفه استفاده كرده باشد به همين خاطر شما بايد داخل proc خودتان دستگيره قبلي را هم call كنيد.
همين.....

----------


## vahid_dadaism

با سلام.از دوستا كسي هست كه برنامه اسكرين سيور مقيم داشته باشه؟من تو كار ب تابع تايمر 08 و مقيم كردنش مشكل دارم.از دوستان ميشه هر كس كهكمكي از دستش برميد بهم ميل بزنه؟18 بهمن تحويل پرو‍ه دارم.اينم ميل من:vahid_dadaism@yaho.com

----------


## rima khorasany

با سلام به همه دوستام من یه document اساسی در مورد اینکه برنامه های مقیم در حافظه چیست؟ توضیح کامل به همراه یک مثال می خوام. تو درسش افتادم استادم اینو ازم خواسته تا پاسم بده. plzzzz کمکم کنید khorasany_rima@yahoo.com فقط 3روز فرصت دارم

----------


## rima khorasany

برنامه ای در مورد پورت ها دارید؟ (اسمبلی)

----------


## rima khorasany

کسی نیست کمکم کنه؟    :ناراحت:

----------


## faeze208

با سلام، اگر توضیح این و دارید یل یک نمونه اجرایی از برنامه مقیم در حافظه برام به آدرس faeze.esmaeili75@gmail.com بفرستید ممنون میشم

----------

